

Ask HN: Why is iTunes not in the App Store? - Aaronn

Why is iTunes not on the Mac App Store? I believe it is pre-installed on Macs but what if the user deletes it but still needs it?<p>I know you can download it online here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.apple.com&#x2F;itunes&#x2F;download&#x2F;<p>but wouldn&#x27;t it be much easier if it was just in the app store?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cl.ly&#x2F;image&#x2F;3R352W101M3b
======
frozen11b
Did you just suggest the ability to DL an app with the app that is doing the
DLing. if you delete the app.... Please tell me your trolling...

~~~
vimy
The mac app store is a standalone app.

